# Norco Team DH 07 kompatible Dämpfer



## CaptainPsycho (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

an meinem Norco Team DH von 07 hat der Marzocchi Roco WC 240mm endlich ausgedient. Der ist leider nicht mehr  zu reparieren.

Welche aktuellen Dämpfer passen denn in den Rahmen? 

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## esmirald_h (12. Juni 2015)

günstig http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/marzoc...co-coil-rc-world-cup-240x76mm-y91390300s.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

